# Parental control for Google chrome



## aspfun

What parental control software is good to manage Google chrome to protect children from using some web site?
I found that many parental control software working for Microsoft internet browser but not working for chrome.


----------



## 1337dingo

you could try a program such as netnanny my oarents had this for me as a kid stops bad stuff and you can pick and choose whitch websites can be banned or not


----------



## OverClocker

My sister uses Net Nanny too at her home for her two kids. It sets time usage for games, blocks porn sites. Sometimes it blocks some harmless websites and will  require an approval but it is not really that inconvenient. Definitely worth having.


----------



## Vamilvas

K9 web protection is another one, you could also use opendns to block certain sites without the use of software. Both should work on googles chrome.

http://www1.k9webprotection.com/
http://www.opendns.com/


----------



## tkk

*K9*

K9 Web Protection is definitely the most useful and versatile filtering software.  I use it and it is great.  It's got a great database of categories that you can block.  You can specify whitelists and blacklists.  It also can record all internet sites visited.  One of the great features is that when a site is blocked a 'Supervisor' can override the blocking with the administrator password.  It's a really great piece of software (and it's free too!).


----------



## Method9

If you're using Vista or Windows 7 parental controls are built in.


----------



## 1337dingo

Method9 said:


> If you're using Vista or Windows 7 parental controls are built in.



really?? were at. coz i gotta stick some on my pc for when the kids use it but my copy of net nanny dont work anymore


----------



## Vamilvas

You could probably find em through the control panel, just about everything in there.


----------



## Method9

Yup. The first step will be to setup restricted user accounts for your kids. This way you can...............................wait a minute. This was just homework for me 2 weeks ago. Copying and pasting:

*Configuring and Troubleshooting Parental Controls:*
_-User Accounts_: In order to use Parental Controls, the parent must set up his or her own Windows Vista user account, and then set up accounts for those that will have Parental Controls enabled. Be sure to develop habits for logging off accounts when not in use, as well as using passwords.

_-Setting Up Parental Controls_: Click Start > Control Panel > User Accounts and Family Safety > Parental Controls. Select the account for which you want to apply Parental Controls. Choose on or off to enforce the settings. 

_-Web filter_: This can be used to restrict Internet access to certain Websites.


_What if a site that I consider acceptable is being blocked?_
On the same page as above, click Windows Vista Web Filter. You will have a choice for blocking some Websites or content, creating a list of Websites to block or allow, blocking content according to ratings, or blocking Internet file downloads.

_-Time limits_: In that same Parental Controls window, click Time Limits. This will take you to a calendar style grid where you may choose a time to grant the user Windows login access.

_-Games_: In that same Parental Controls window, click Games. This will then give you choices to specify whether the user can play games, allow and block games according to ratings, or create a list of games to be allowed or blocked.

_-Allow and Block Specific programs_: Choosing Allow and block specific programs allows you to make a list of which programs the user is permitted to run.


----------



## tkk

Method9 said:


> If you're using Vista or Windows 7 parental controls are built in.



Yeah, but they're astronomically bad


----------



## Method9

tkk said:


> Yeah, but they're astronomically bad



Are they? I've never actually tested them. This was coming pretty much right from a Microsoft textbook. Of course in Microsoft textbooks, sliced bread has nothing on Microsoft features--so I'll bet your correct.


----------



## hyperfire

If you are looking for online parental controls then a lot of anti-virus programs have them built in. It may be worth checking if you are using one such program (assuming you are using anti-virus at all). I know kaspersky normally has one built in, not sure about others though.


----------



## 1337dingo

guys this thread is a year old, why the bump


----------



## ModernMind

Get K9 web protetion, its the best and easily configurable friend.
You can find it in their site here: http://www1.k9webprotection.com/


----------

